# 3rd party WFT: TP-Link TL-MR3040



## sulla (Dec 6, 2013)

Hi!

Anybody heard of the possibility of adapting the TP-Link router TL-MR3040 into a 3rd party wireless file transmitter WFT?

According to
http://dslrcontroller.com/guide-wifi_mr3040.php
it works with an Android camera controller app "DSLR controller", but I have no information whether it also works under Windows or Mac through Lightroom or EOS utility in tether mode or under regular Linux.

Any info would be just great!
Sulla


----------



## fotorex (Dec 6, 2013)

Hi Sulla,

yesterday I ordered my TP-Link Router. I will try to test this with LR and EOS Utility as soon as I receved the Router and reflashed it to the DSLRcontroller compatible SW.

regards,
Frank


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 6, 2013)

I have a new Kindle Fire HDX coming next week and also wondered if this would connect to it. I'll be watching this thread to see how you do before ordering one.


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Dec 6, 2013)

Wondering if the CamRanger software would work with it as the devices look identical.


----------



## fotorex (Dec 6, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I have a new Kindle Fire HDX coming next week and also wondered if this would connect to it. I'll be watching this thread to see how you do before ordering one.


I guess the WiFi connection from Kindle HDX to the TP-Link won't be a problem at all. But the Kindle's own android version could be a problem due to compatibility with the dslr conrtoller app.



JohnDizzo15 said:


> Wondering if the CamRanger software would work with it as the devices look identical.


I can test this as well. The Camranger App itself is for free. So I can test it on my S3 mini as well as on an iPAD. I guess you are asking because you probably want to use camranger app on iOS device without buying the expensive camranger dongle.

Frank


----------



## fotorex (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi,

meanwhile I got my TP-Link delivered. I flashed the OpenWRT FW on the device.
DSLRController App can now easily control my Canon DSLR EOS 5DMII.
But I´m heavily disappointed with the functionality of the DSLR Controller App. It crashes when I try to take a HDR Sequences. Also I am able to reproduce a crash when deleting all taken pictures via the app.

I don´t know why this App didn't work as fine as posted by so many people out there. Maybe it is my Galaxy S3 mini with its Firmware and/or Android 4.1.2 or maybe it is the 5DMII which does not work properly with the commands from DSLRController.

Other people with other equipment may expereince better workability. But I can't recommend this solution.

I didn't try, if EOS Utility or LR will work with TP-Link. I first have to install these Tools onto my laptop.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 8, 2013)

Its a beta APP, which means expect crashes. They depend on feedback from users describing the issue and how to repeat it so a fix can be made.

You should test it first using a USB cable before buying a WFT. If it doesn't work with a USB cable, wait until its fixed.

Using a USB connection will also help isolate the issue.

I hope the issues get fixed, but they depend on feedback from users.

**** DSLR Controller is NOT compatible with all devices! For a free app you can use to test compatibility, see the "Remote Release" app ( http://market.android.com/details?id=eu.chainfire.remoterelease ) ******** PLEASE READ THE ENTIRE DESCRIPTION ******** BAD/CHEAP/LONG CABLES WILL CAUSE FREEZES AND ERRORS ****We strongly suggest you read up on the website ( http://dslrcontroller.com/ ) about what DSLR Controller can do, how it works, and how to use it, before purchasing. The website contains a wealth of information you should know before using. Be sure to read the FAQ!If you need a refund, go to our website ( http://dslrcontroller.com/ ). We cannot process refunds through email.Usage notes, feature lists, device compat. list, changelogs, FAQs, can all be found on our website: http://dslrcontroller.com/Most questions should go to the support and discussion thread at XDA-Developers.com:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1202082
*Features*Features include but are not limited to:- Live View
- Auto Focus (tap Live View)
- Manual focus adjustments (in AF mode)
- Histogram
- Zoom control
- Grid and aspect ratio overlay
- Bulb capture
- Continuous capture
- Image review (+ follow shot, gallery)
- Image filters (peaking, contrast, channel mask, grayscale, 4 modes/filter)
- Video recording
- HDR/Auto Exposure Bracketing
- Focus Bracketing (incl. HDR)
- Focus A-B
- Mirror Lockup support
- Timelapse (incl. HDR)
- Wi-Fi Passthrough
- Extensive modification of settings
-- Shutter speed
-- Aperture
-- ExpComp and Bracket
-- ISO speed
-- Auto-Focus Mode
-- Focus and Zoom area (tap-and-hold Live View)
-- Picture Style
-- Drive Mode
-- White Balance
-- Color Temperature
-- Auto-Lighting Optimizer
-- Metering Mode
-- Image and video quality and formatAvailable options depend on the mode you have your camera set to (M, Av, Tv, etc) and camera model. Refer to the website ( http://dslrcontroller.com/ ) for further details.
*Requirements*If you are connecting using Wi-Fi, virtually all 1ghz+ Android devices are supported (your camera needs Wi-Fi support, though). If you are connecting over USB, your device needs USB host support. Compatibility listed below is based on USB support. Most unlisted but recent devices will be compatible, but not all.A more extensive and detailed list is available at our website ( http://dslrcontroller.com/ ) on the devices page. We always welcome information on devices that are not listed on our page.For most devices you need a USB host ("OTG") cable, for some you need a special adapter. Not all devices are supported on all firmware versions. See the devices page on our web site for further details on both.
*Supported popular Android devices (USB)*- Nexus: Galaxy, 7, 7 2013, 10- Samsung: S2 (4.0+), S3, S4 (4.3+)- Samsung: Note, Note 2, Note 3, Note 8, Note 10.1, Note 10.1 2014- Samsung: Tab 8.9", Tab 10.1", Tab 2 7", Tab 2 10", Tab 3 7"- HTC: One X (4.1+), One X+ (4.1)+, One (4.3+)
**Not* supported popular Android devices*- Nexus: 4- Samsung: Low end devices, Mini series- HTC: Anything before HTC One XSome of these can be made to work with some hackery (root, custom kernels - not supported), but don't work out-of-the-box.
*Supported Canon EOS models*:- Full support: 1D mk IV, 5D mk II, 5D mk III, 50D, 550D, 6D, 60D, 600D, 650D, 7D, 70D, 700D, 750D, 1100D- Limited support: 1D mk III, 1Ds mk III, 30D, 40D, 400D, 450D, 1000D- No support: older models
Let us know which hardware you are using with DSLR Controller!


----------



## fotorex (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm using the Samsung S3 mini. It is listed under the unsupported devices, but I guess this is related to the support via USB OTG. I expect the S3mini to work via the WiFi Connection with the TP-Link which seems to work. But unfortunately not very stable regarding the control of the DSLR (5DMII).

Using a USB cable was never an option for me as I knew from the beginning about the incompatibility with the S3mini with USB host. To fix it, I have to buy a compatible smartphone.

I next will try to change parameters regarding my wifi environment. Switching off other wifi networks, changing encryption of the wifi network established by the TP-Link from wpa2psk to wep or even none encryption. Resetting the TP-Link FW and so on.

I will keep you updated.

Frank


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Dec 8, 2013)

fotorex said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I have a new Kindle Fire HDX coming next week and also wondered if this would connect to it. I'll be watching this thread to see how you do before ordering one.
> ...



I actually already own the camranger. Was just curious more than anything.


----------



## sulla (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi Fotorex!

As far as I can read from the website of the app, it is recommended to directly connect the phone to the access point by putting the phone or in this case probably better the TP-Link into hotspot mode, and not via your home network, though this is chiefly recommended for performance reasons. Did you try it in this setup?

As soon as I shall get my Android tablet (which I should on X-mas eve - I wrote a letter to the Christkind the other day) I shall test it over USB-OTG cable and I shall report back. If this works nicely (and the Xperia Z is listed under supported devices), I might get the TP-Link and test that as well.

My bet is that EOS utility or lightroom won't work, because from bits and pieces of information on the website of the app I assume that "DSLR controller" app also runs on the TP-Link router, and the Controller app on the tablet or smartphone talks to the app on the router which in turn controls the camera over USB. I think this is the way it's done.

But if those guys manage to control the camera over the air then there's hope that someday lightroom will work, too.

Hey, don't we have some capable programmers here who know how to emulate a USB port and tunnel its communication over WiFi? Or reverse-engineer Canon's EOS to WiFi protocol?? I'd offer some bucks for a kickstarter project on that one!


----------



## fotorex (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi sulla,

I didn't use my home network. I am using the TP-Link in hotspot mode, but I am afraid that the home network could interfere with the TP-Link, so I'll try it without this home network.


Some updates from my side and what I learned while experimenting and reading in other forums during the week.
There is also another android app available called DSLR Dashboard which is also working via WiFi with the TP-Link. But you need to flash another FW onto the TP-Link for operating DSLR Dashboard with the TP-Link. Unfortunately this App is not running very stable on my Galaxy S3mini.
So I would presume that neither of the other tools like CamRanger, LR or EOS Utility will work with the TP-Link as long as there is no appropriate FW available for the TP-Link.

Regarding my issues with bringing DSLR Controller to work completely has nothing to do with interferences of my WiFi connection. I wasn't able to get the HDR/AEB function to do its job. The other functions are working. As I learnded from the XDA developers forum ( http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1202082&page=301 ) other people run in the exact same issue. Chainfire is working on this HDR/AEB issue as he was able to reproduce this issue.

regards,
Frank


----------



## fotorex (Dec 20, 2013)

Hi,

good news from Chainfire:


> _from xda developers:The HDR/AEB issue ended up being a problem with the TL-MR3040 firmware. Downloading and installing the latest version ( http://dslrcontroller.com/devices.php ) on the TL-MR3040 solves the problem._



I just flashed the new TP-Link firmware and now the dslr controller app is running fine with the TP-Link Wifi solution. HDR/AEB works also.

regards
Frank


----------



## Pigeonhill (Jan 6, 2014)

Fotorex

How did your TP-link experiment go? 

Especially, did you get it running with the EOS Utility?

Cheers

Pigeonhill


----------



## fotorex (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi Pigeonhill,

unfortunately LR or EOS Utility won´t work with the TP-Link.
Maybe one could manage somehow to use the watched folder option of LR, if the folder of your andriod device is shared with your windows PC. But this would mean that each picture is transfered twice.
1. from Cam to Andriod device
2. from Android device to Windows PC

Reagards,
Frank


----------

